# Various BBQ Sauce Recipes



## simmonsez2 (Jan 21, 2014)

Very good selection of sauces for most taste. Fell free to add to the list and make a one stop shop.

*Beale Street Memphis Sauce:*

Mustard tomato, and vinegar are common characteristics of Tennessee sauces. Schneider says his Beale Street Memphis sauce is ideal for pulled pork, Memphis-style — drizzled on top of coleslaw piled atop the pork in a sandwich.

Preparation time: 5 minutes

Cooking time: 20 minutes

Yield: About 3 cups

2 cups ketchup

1 teaspoon garlic powder

1 ⁄2 cup cider vinegar

1 teaspoon onion powder

8-ounce can tomato puree

1 teaspoon lemon juice

1 ⁄4 cup prepared yellow mustard

1 teaspoon ground black pepper

3 ⁄4 cup brown sugar

1⁄2 teaspoon salt

2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce

1⁄2 teaspoon cayenne chili powder

1 In a medium saucepan, combine all ingredients and stir well.

2 Place saucepan over medium-high heat and bring to a simmer. Reduce heat to low

3 Simmer for 15 minutes. Remove from heat; cool.

*Tip:* Make sure that the pan is cool when you add the mustard. The mustard distributes most effectively when it’s cool.

_________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Texas Steer Ranch Sauce:*

Texas sauces can range from thick, tomato-based versions to the more commonly found thinner, peppery, and coffee-accented sauce with Tex-Mex-influenced seasonings. This one more closely follows the latter lines.

Preparation time: 5 minutes

Cooking time: 15 minutes

Yield: About 31⁄2 cups

2 tablespoons butter

2 cups ketchup

8-ounce can tomato puree

3⁄4 cup brown sugar

1⁄2 cup cider vinegar

1⁄2 cup black coffee

2 tablespoons lemon juice

1 tablespoon chili powder

1 tablespoon molasses

1 teaspoon Tabasco sauce

1 teaspoon garlic powder

1 teaspoon paprika

1 teaspoon onion powder

1 teaspoon salt

1 teaspoon ground black pepper

1⁄4 teaspoon cayenne chili powder

1 In a medium saucepan, melt the butter over low heat.

2 Add the remaining ingredients. Stir well. Increase heat to medium and bring to a simmer.

3 Simmer for 15 minutes. Remove from heat; cool.

*Note*: Instant coffee will work just fine for this recipe; add a teaspoon or two extra coffee crystals so the flavor will come through in the sauce.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Alabama White Sauce:*

This sauce isn’t one you’re going to run into unless you’re within the Alabama state lines, but it’s a phenomenon in that area, popularized by one of the big names of Alabama barbecue — Big Bob Gibson Bar-B-Q, a longstanding restaurant.

Preparation time: 5 minutes

Cooking time: None

Yield: About 2 cups

1-1⁄2 cups mayonnaise

1 tablespoon ground black pepper

1⁄2 cup white vinegar

1 teaspoon prepared horseradish

2 tablespoons lemon juice

1 teaspoon salt

2 tablespoons white sugar

Whisk all ingredients together until smooth.

*Note:* Baste chicken and ribs in the final minutes of grilling and serve as a dipping sauce.

Store this sauce in the fridge for a night or so, and the horseradish flavor becomes more apparent.

White sauce is a wild card of barbecue sauces. It somehow has earned legendary status without significantly venturing out of its home area.

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Kansas City BBQ Sauce:*

The sweet, thick tomato sauces of the region have taken hold far outside Kansas city. “Kansas City is considered by some as the heart of the U.S. bar- becue world, “but don’t tell that to a Texan or a Carolinian.”

Preparation time: 5 minutes

Cooking time: 20 minutes

Yield: About 3 cups

2 tablespoons butter

1 teaspoon garlic powder

2 cups tomato puree

1 teaspoon onion powder

3⁄4 cup brown sugar

1⁄2 teaspoon ground celery seed

1⁄2 cup light corn syrup

1⁄2 teaspoon salt

1⁄2 cup vinegar

1⁄2 teaspoon ground black pepper

1 tablespoon chili powder

1⁄2 teaspoon cinnamon

1 teaspoon liquid smoke

1 In a medium saucepan, melt the butter.

2 Add the remaining ingredients, gently stir, and then simmer for 15 minutes.

Remove from heat; cool.

Kansas City-style barbecue sauce is kind of like reality TV: It has completely permeated American culture, and not for any good reason. Nothing about it makes it better for barbecue than, say, a vinegar or mustard sauce — even a mayonnaise sauce. In the democracy of sales figures, though, Kansas City barbecue sauce is elected by a landslide.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Carolina “East” Raleigh Sauce: *

This style of sauce meets the original standards for barbecue sauce — to simply tenderize and flavor the meat. This version sticks with Eastern Carolina traditions.

Preparation time: 5 minutes

Cooking time: 15 minutes

Yield: About 1 cup

1 cup cider vinegar

1⁄2 teaspoon ground black pepper

1 teaspoon red pepper flakes

1 tablespoon dark brown sugar (optional)

1-1⁄2 teaspoons salt

1 In a small saucepan, combine all ingredients and mix.

2 Simmer over low heat for 10 minutes.

Remove from heat; cool.

*Note:* Use this sauce as a baste over pork during smoking and as a dipping sauce.

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Carolina “West” Piedmont Sauce *

This type of sauce starts off the same as its cousin out east, but may bring ketchup and molasses into the mix.

Preparation time: 5 minutes

Cooking time: 20 minutes

Yield: About 1-1⁄2 cups

1 cup cider vinegar

1⁄2 teaspoon ground black pepper

1⁄2 cup ketchup

1⁄2 teaspoon dry ground mustard

1⁄2 teaspoon cayenne pepper

1 tablespoon dark brown sugar

1-1⁄2 teaspoon salt

1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce

1 In a medium saucepan, combine all ingredients and mix.

2 Simmer over low heat for 10 to 15 minutes.

Remove from heat; cool.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Original BBQ Sauce: *

You can’t beat a classic. Or so says John Webb of the Up-in-Smoke team, who confesses that no matter how much he experiments, he always comes back to this basic sauce.

Preparation time:5 minutes

Cooking time:15 to 30 minutes

Yield: About 2 cups

2 teaspoons chili powder

4 heaping tablespoons dark brown sugar

1 tablespoon salt

1 tablespoon red pepper flakes

1 tablespoon molasses

1 tablespoon dried onions

1 cup apple cider

2⁄3 cup apple cider vinegar

1⁄2 cup ketchup

1⁄2 small red onion, chopped fine

1 In a medium saucepan, combine all ingredients and bring to a slow boil over medium heat.

2 Continue boiling 15 minutes, or until sauce thickens.

Remove from heat; cool.

*Note:* The sauce thickens further when you store it overnight in the fridge.

Variation: Sauté 3 minced garlic cloves in 1 tablespoon butter until caramelized.

Add 1⁄2 cup red wine and simmer to reduce the wine to a couple tablespoons.

Follow instructions for original sauce, reducing vinegar by 1⁄3 cup.

____________________________________________________________________________________________

*Chipotle-Maple Barbeque Sauce:*

Maple syrup and minced chipotle peppers give Paul Kirk’s recipe a smokysweet punch.

Preparation time: 10 minutes

Cooking time: 30 minutes

Yield: About 2-1⁄2 cups

1 tablespoon canola oil

1 cup minced onion

2 large garlic cloves, pressed

1 cup canned chicken broth

1 cup ketchup

1 ⁄4 cup real maple syrup

1 tablespoon minced chipotle pepper (canned in adobo sauce)

1 teaspoon sea salt

1⁄2 teaspoon fresh ground black pepper

1⁄2 teaspoon allspice

1 In a large saucepan, heat the oil and sauté the onion over medium heat for 5 minutes.+

2 Stir in garlic and sauté 2 minutes.

3 Add remaining ingredients and bring to a boil.

4 Reduce heat and simmer 15 minutes, or until thickened.

5 Remove from heat and let cool.

6 Optional: Pour into food processor or blender and puree until smooth.

Chipotle peppers are a natural fit for barbecue because they have a similar provenance. Because jalepeño peppers rot quickly, they were smoked as a preservation method. The result is called a chipotle pepper. You can buy whole chipotle peppers; a chipotle powder also is available. The kind of chipotle you want for Paul Kirk’s Chipotle-Maple Barbeque Sauce is the kind you find in cans with adobo sauce. These chipo- tles have been stewed in adobo, a sauce made from tomatoes, garlic, vinegar, a bunch of other chiles, and cinnamon, among other seasonings.

_______________________________________________________________________________________________

*Rib Runner Sauce *

The Rib Runners team uses this sauce on chicken and pork. They say plenty of trial and error brought them to the recipe. Preparation time: 10 minutes

Cooking time: 25 minutes

Yield: About 3-1⁄2 cups

1⁄4 cup minced onion

1⁄2 cup Kraft original barbecue sauce

2 cloves garlic, minced

1 cup beef broth

1 tablespoon margarine

2 teaspoons chili powder

1 teaspoon ground black pepper

1⁄2 teaspoon cinnamon

1 cup chili sauce

1⁄2 cup Kraft honey barbecue sauce

2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice

1 tablespoon dark brown sugar

2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce

1⁄4 teaspoon liquid smoke

A few dashes red hot sauce

1 In a heavy stock pot, sauté the onion and garlic in margarine over medium heat.

2 Stir in the remaining ingredients.

3 Simmer 20 minutes.

Remove from heat; cool.

__________________________________________________________________________________________

*Pork Sauce:*

As the name indicates, this sauce is a winner on pork, and the Pirates of the Grill team particularly advises that you use it for pulled pork.

Preparation time: 10 minutes

Cooking time: 15 minutes

Yield: About 2-1⁄2 cups

1 cup ketchup

1 cup water

1⁄3 cup cider vinegar

1⁄3 cup packed brown sugar

1 tablespoon onion powder

1 tablespoon chili powder

1 teaspoon black pepper

1 teaspoon molasses

1⁄2 teaspoon celery seed

1⁄2 teaspoon salt or seasoned salt

1 In a medium saucepan, combine all ingredients and bring to a slow boil.

2 Reduce heat to medium-low and simmer until thickened, about 15 minutes.

Remove from heat; cool.

____________________________________________________________________________________________

*Kentucky Bourbon BBQ Sauce:*

Tom Schneider says the bourbon and butter in his sauce give it a smooth, unique flavor, while the Worcestershire sauce (always part of the “Owensboro black” sauces in Kentucky) leaves a decided tang.

Preparation time: 10 minutes

Cooking time: 20 minutes

Yield: About 3 cups

2 tablespoons butter

2 cups ketchup

1 cup brown sugar

1⁄2 cup cider vinegar

1⁄4 cup bourbon

1⁄4 cup Worcestershire sauce +

1 teaspoon garlic powder

1 teaspoon onion powder

1 teaspoon lemon juice

1 teaspoon ground black pepper+

1⁄2 teaspoon chili powder

1⁄2 teaspoon allspice

1 In a medium saucepan, melt the butter.

2 Add the remaining ingredients.

3 Stir well, and then bring to a light simmer. Simmer for 15 minutes.

Remove from heat; cool.

In northwestern Kentucky, the black sauce that originated in Owensboro sits on restaurant tables in bottles and is poured over meat, especially mutton (which has a strong flavor about it to begin with, coming as it does from older sheep, and can use a douse of strong flavor).

____________________________________________________________________________________________

*Big R’s BBQ Sauce*

Rick Soliman is the “Big R” of this sauce and the leader of the Smoke Hunters’ team. He uses this sauce on chicken, pork, and beef. Preparation time: 5 minutes

Cooking time: 15 minutes

Yield: About 1-1⁄2 cups

1 cup ketchup

3 tablespoons apple cider vinegar

2 tablespoons lemon juice

1⁄4 cup brown sugar +

2 teaspoons Dijon mustard

1-1⁄2 teaspoons kosher salt

1⁄2 teaspoon hot sauce

1 tablespoon garlic, minced

1⁄2 cup water

2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce

1 In a medium saucepan, combine all ingredients and bring just to a boil.

2 Reduce heat and simmer for 10 to 15 minutes.

Remove from heat; cool.

________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Bootheel BBQ Sauce:*

The Shigs-in-Pit team provides this recipe for a thinner, vinegar-style sauce that they recommend serving over hickory-smoked ribs. Preparation time: 5 minutes

Cooking time: About 5 minutes

Yield: About 1-1⁄2 cups

1 cup white vinegar

1⁄2 cup granulated sugar

1⁄2 cup ketchup

2 teaspoons granulated garlic

1 tablespoon kosher salt

1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce

1 In a medium saucepan, combine all ingredients.

2 Over medium heat, whisk until completely dissolved and combined.

3 When mixture comes to a boil, remove pan from heat; cool.

_______________________________________________________________________________________________

*Paradise BBQ Sauce:*

Brown sugar and molasses give the Pig Smokers in Paradise team’s sauce an overt sweetness; jerk rub and chili powder keep it interesting.

Preparation time: 20 minutes

Cooking time: 30 minutes

Yield: 3-1⁄2 cups

1 ⁄2 green bell pepper, diced

1 ⁄2 red bell pepper, diced

1 ⁄2 medium white onion, diced

1 tablespoon oil 2 cloves garlic, minced

1 cup brown sugar

1 teaspoon molasses

1 ⁄4 cup Worcestershire sauce

1 ⁄4 cup prepared yellow mustard

2 teaspoons chili powder

2 teaspoons black pepper

1 teaspoon ground cumin

2 teaspoons Caribbean jerk rub

1⁄2 teaspoon garlic powder

1⁄2 teaspoon lemon juice

1 teaspoon kosher salt

1 tablespoon Tabasco sauce

3 cups ketchup

1 In a large saucepan or pot, sauté the bell pepper and onion in the oil for about 5 to 7 minutes.

2 Add the garlic and sauté 2 minutes more.

3 Add all the remaining ingredients except the ketchup, and allow the spices to dissolve.

4 Add the ketchup and simmer 30 to 45 minutes, stirring frequently.

Remove from heat; cool.

5 Optional: For a smoother sauce, pour mixture into food processor or blender and puree until smooth.

____________________________________________________________________________________________

*Maple Syrup Barbeque Sauce:*

Maple syrup and brown sugar provide the sweetness in this well-balanced sauce from Paul Kirk.

Preparation time: 10 minutes

Cooking time: 20 minutes

Yield: About 3 cups

1 cup pure maple syrup

1 cup ketchup

1 cup minced onion

1⁄4 cup brown sugar, packed

1⁄4 cup cider vinegar

1⁄4 cup fresh lemon juice

1⁄4 cup water

2 tablespoons olive oil

2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce

2 teaspoons chopped garlic

1 teaspoon salt

1⁄4 teaspoon hot sauce

2 teaspoons lemon zest

1 In a large saucepan, combine all ingredients and bring to a boil.

2 Reduce heat and simmer 20 minutes. Remove from heat; cool.

3 Pour into food processor or blender and puree until smooth.

___________________________________________________________________________________________

*Spiced Mustard Sauce:*

When you’re ready for something other than the common red barbecue sauce, give this mustard version from Rich Allen of Dick’s Bodacious Bar-B-Q, Inc., a whirl.

Preparation time: 5 minutes

Cooking time: 10 minutes

Yield: About 1 cup

1 tablespoon crushed red pepper

1⁄2 cup Dijon mustard

1 teaspoon garlic powder

1⁄2 cup apple juice

1 teaspoon coarse ground black pepper

1⁄2 cup packed brown sugar

1 In a small saucepan, combine all ingredients.

2 Simmer over medium heat for 10 minutes, stirring frequently with a whisk.

Use immediately or store in the refrigerator in an airtight container.

__________________________________________________________________________________________

*Honey-Orange BBQ Sauce*

Roger Mogg of the Smoky River BBQ Team cooked by feel until his wife explained the error of his ways. This recipe, which he says he uses just like ketchup, is the first one he committed to paper.

Preparation time: 5 minutes

Cooking time: 30 minutes

Yield: About 2 cups

1-1⁄2 cups ketchup

1⁄2 cup apple cider vinegar

1⁄2 cup brown sugar

6 tablespoons honey

2 tablespoons orange juice

2 tablespoons pineapple juice

1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce

1⁄2 tablespoon liquid smoke

1⁄2 tablespoon onion powder

1⁄2 tablespoon garlic powder

1⁄2 tablespoon black pepper

1 tablespoon chili powder

1⁄4 teaspoon ginger

1⁄2 teaspoon red pepper

1⁄2 teaspoon paprika

1 In a medium saucepan, combine all ingredients and bring to a boil.

2 Bring sauce to boil.

3 Reduce heat and simmer 30 minutes, stirring occasionally, or until sauce thickens. Remove from heat; cool.

Variation: Try grapefruit or other citrus juices in place of the orange or pineapple juice. Add a teaspoon or two of cayenne or habanero powder to spice things up.

___________________________________________________________________________________________

*Apple Barbecue Sauce:*

Paul Kirk gives his apple barbecue sauce a unique, savory edge with fresh minced ginger.+

Preparation time: 5 minutes

Cooking time: 20 minutes

Yield: About 1-1⁄2 cups

1⁄2 cup apple jelly

2 tablespoons apple juice

8-ounce can tomato sauce

1 teaspoon grated fresh ginger

1⁄4 cup sweet rice wine vinegar

1 teaspoon Louisiana hot sauce

2 tablespoons light brown sugar

1⁄2 teaspoon sea salt

1 In a medium saucepan, combine all ingredients and mix.

2 Bring to a boil, stirring until smooth.

3 Reduce heat, and simmer about 10 to 15 minutes, stirring occasionally. Remove from heat; cool.

*Tip:* Freeze ginger root before you use it. Frozen ginger is easier to handle and slice or grate than warmer ginger. And you can store the root in your freezer for a few months without harming it.

__________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Harvest Apricot Sauce:*

Ginger and jalapeño bite through the sweetness of the apricots, giving this sauce a perfect balance of sweet and hot. Rich Allen, founder of Dick’s Bodacious Bar-B-Q, Inc., created this recipe.

Preparation time: 5 minutes

Cooking time: 10 minutes

Yield: About 1-1/2 cups sauce

10-ounce can apricot preserves

1⁄2 cup apple cider vinegar

1⁄4 cup soy sauce

1 tablespoon prepared mustard

1 teaspoon ground ginger

1 teaspoon garlic powder

1 teaspoon onion powder

1 fresh jalapeño, seeded and minced

1 teaspoon coarse ground black pepper

1 In a small saucepan, combine all ingredients.

2 Simmer over medium heat for 10 minutes, stirring frequently with a whisk. Use immediately or store in the refrigerator in an airtight container.

Enjoy


----------



## haughtcm (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow! I will keep all these! Never had a vinegar based sauce before, ( I live near Tulsa, OK). Can't wait to try the *Carolina “East” Raleigh Sauce. *The only homemade BBQ sauce I have made is Jeff's.


----------



## flash (Jan 23, 2014)

Dewey’s Dirt Road Bar-B-Que Sauce

2 lemons (zested, juiced, and cut into 1/8's)
1 medium bell pepper, (diced in 1/2 inch chunks)
½ onion, coarsely chopped
2 teaspoons Montreal Pork Rub (just my preference)
6 oz butter
12 oz. TEXAS PETE Honey Mustard Sauce
32 oz of Sure Fine Original BBQ sauce(Substitute what's available if necessary)
4 oz. White Cooking wine
6 oz. Trappey's Bull hot sauce
Cholula Hot Sauce to taste (Get this in the Mexican section of the grocery)
3-4 oz. of Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whiskey  (He likes Makers Mark) ( I like Old Wiser)
Combine in boiler or pan and simmer for 1-2 hours (The longer the better and I put the pan on the smoker this weekend for added smoke flavor.)
Strain and serve warm with Pork or chicken

Harvest Time or Cattlemen’s is good BBQ sauce base to use

Harvey's "store brand" products are labeled sure-fine or Harvey’s.

ZESTED- Basically scraping the outside of the skin of the lemon to release the oils.

Add butter, lemons and white wine first, followed by peppers and onions













DeweysDirtRoad0001.jpg



__ flash
__ Jan 23, 2014






When warm it has a nice vinegary pop.


----------



## simmonsez2 (Jan 23, 2014)

Now that looks like an original sauce, great name. Will be trying that one soon and adding to my collection.


----------

